# Best Starter Kit for Newbie?



## Trey

Hi All

I've just joined here and need advice. Firstly, apologies for asking a question that has been asked so many times before, but i wanted to make sure I am making a good hardware purchase to start off with.

I have not officially started vaping yet, in fact I only had my first experience with a friend's kit this weekend and thoroughly enjoyed it. Hoping this is the solution to getting off the stinkies.

I need a starter kit, but although I am a beginner I want to start off with some good hardware and avoid upgrading very soon. I know that in order to advise me best, you will need to know more about my vaping requirements, but its very difficult to say when I haven't actually started yet. Here's the little bit that I can tell you:

Would like the battery to last a full day (if possible)
I would like it to be able to fit in my pocket
Budget is not tight

I have a Vape Shop (https://vapeshop.co.za/) near me and would like to make the purchase today and get going immediately, so if there is anything there preferably that you think is a good choice please let me know. Someone on another thread mentioned the Smok V8?

Thanks is advance


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

How big is your pocket? 

I would say one of these two…

https://vapeshop.co.za/e-cigarette-kits/SMOK-ALIEN-KIT
https://vapeshop.co.za/e-cigarette-kits/eLeaf-Pico-Dual-Kit

Because they have dual batteries so should last you all day. and they use replaceable coils so you don't need to worry about wicking and coiling just yet.

You can always upgrade later to another tank if you want to

just my 2c...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Well going off their kits, I quite like this one:
https://vapeshop.co.za/e-cigarette-kits/Vaporesso-Revenger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gersh

From self experience and of converting new vapors, I'd say get a once off proper setup dual battery mod with a tank . 

Go visit the vape shop , get a feel and look , mix and match mods with tanks , find out what type of airflow you prefer, perhaps try the employees devices . 

A "stater kit" might just bore you within a few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

Gersh said:


> From self experience and of converting new vapors, I'd say get a once off proper setup dual battery mod with a tank .
> 
> Go visit the vape shop , get a feel and look , mix and match mods with tanks , find out what type of airflow you prefer, perhaps try the employees devices .
> 
> A "stater kit" might just bore you within a few weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I do agree with this, I had a "starter kit" for about two weeks then decided to just get a decent mod. Have not looked back at all.


----------



## Trey

ASCIIcat said:


> Well I do agree with this, I had a "starter kit" for about two weeks then decided to just get a decent mod. Have not looked back at all.



Thanks, I think using the term "starter-kit" was my mistake because I am actually trying to avoid getting anything too entry-level and rather get a proper kit from the begining, but something that is still suitable for a beginner....if that makes sense


----------



## ASCIIcat

Trey said:


> Thanks, I think using the term "starter-kit" was my mistake because I am actually trying to avoid getting anything too entry-level and rather get a proper kit from the begining, but something that is still suitable for a beginner....if that makes sense


I completely understand, what I meant by my first starter kit was actually this:






This was more to just see if I could move back to vaping, as my previous attempt was a failure.
Though as far as the kits go, the ones that @jpzx12rturbo posted as well as the vaporesso I posted; though they are "kits" in the sense of you get a mod and tank set up, they are still rather nice as it is not too entry level. The vaporesso I was actually hoping to pick up at Vapecon if it was on special, just as a smaller kit to take with to work.

But really what does help as well, when i got my first decent mod. I just popped into my local store and gave them my budget. Using that we went though what my options where. It also helped as when I left I was more than happy with my new "kit".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

I wouldnt suggest gear without a little more info. But hear are some guidelines

This is me looking at vaping from a novice perspective and no indication to my personal preference

When looking at mods, you definitely want something with removable 18650s

I would recommend a dual battery device as it has "room for expansion"

To get the ball rolling i would grab a well priced tank with premade coils, bare in mind you will probably want to start building your own coils ASAP when you learn how cost effective and customizable the vape experience can be

I would grab a well priced RDA, 26awg kanthol and cotton to practice building coils and learn how different factors influence your experience

I would highly recommend 2 sets of batteries and external charger

This should give you a great introduction into vaping

I would not spend massive amounts right now because you still need to find what you enjoy. There is no best or wrong way to vape, When you decide what you like (eg. Restricted single coil flavour set up or big airy clouds bro) then look at fine tuning your gear . . . Wich is a never ending quest!!

Congratulations on your decision to try vaping, there is a fantastic crowd here who are always ready to help and answer any questions

Edit: alternatively a starter kit eg. Alien kit would would be ideal for getting your feet wet, let us know

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ozeran

There's a bit to take into consideration.
1. You looking for flavour or Cloud production? This can determine quite a bit in the purchase.
2. Are kicking cigs or taking up vaping clean? This will determine how much you are going to be using the vape.
3. Are you going to want to diy coils or purchase? 
Not to scare you off. You need to browse a bit and decide what you like. Trust me once you are hooked you will have more than 1 kit going.


----------



## Trey

Ozeran said:


> There's a bit to take into consideration.
> 1. You looking for flavour or Cloud production? This can determine quite a bit in the purchase.
> 2. Are kicking cigs or taking up vaping clean? This will determine how much you are going to be using the vape.
> 3. Are you going to want to diy coils or purchase?
> Not to scare you off. You need to browse a bit and decide what you like. Trust me once you are hooked you will have more than 1 kit going.


Thanks for the feedback. The primary reason for starting is to quit (or at least cut down on) cigs so to answer your questions:
1. I will realize this over time, but if I had to guess now I would say I'm leaning toward flavour rather than cloud production.
2. Definitely kicking cigs so I would say I'll be quite an active user.
3. For now I'll be buying coils, not sure on the process or time involced with DIY coils.

Does that help you at all advise? I realize that this is tough with my extreme lack of experience and knowledge, I have just seen quite a few people in the forums who purchase a starter kit and then upgrade very soon after and would like to start off right.


----------



## Kalashnikov

If i were you i would get the following.
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-aegis-mod-by-geekvape



And a tank https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...-serpent-smm-24-rta-by-wotofo-suck-my-mod-usa



A 26650 mod(Takes 1 big battery) will give you give you great vaping time on a single coil tank as they dont need much watts to run. Also the tanks come with coils so all you have to do is screw it in. And put cotton through it. There is many videos showing you how to put the cotton in this tank. I would suggest jumping straight to a tank that doesnt need commercial coils. It is so simple to install a coil you will wonder why you bothered with tanks that take commercial coils.

This is a good happy medium setup in terms of battery life. also i would get another spare battery(26650) just in case you may need a back up on very heavy use. If you get a spare then you can get an external charger unless you dont mind having to put it in the device to charge.

Anyone can use a rebuildable tank. If you have ever used a screw driver and pliers then you will be ok. Good Luck!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lingogrey

Kalashnikov said:


> If i were you i would get the following.
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-aegis-mod-by-geekvape
> View attachment 105043
> 
> 
> And a tank https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...-serpent-smm-24-rta-by-wotofo-suck-my-mod-usa
> View attachment 105044
> 
> 
> A 26650 mod(Takes 1 big battery) will give you give you great vaping time on a single coil tank as they dont need much watts to run. Also the tanks come with coils so all you have to do is screw it in. And put cotton through it. There is many videos showing you how to put the cotton in this tank. I would suggest jumping straight to a tank that doesnt need commercial coils. It is so simple to install a coil you will wonder why you bothered with tanks that take commercial coils.
> 
> This is a good happy medium setup in terms of battery life. also i would get another spare battery(26650) just in case you may need a back up on very heavy use. If you get a spare then you can get an external charger unless you dont mind having to put it in the device to charge.
> 
> Anyone can use a rebuildable tank. If you have ever used a screw driver and pliers then you will be ok. Good Luck!


I agree that there's little reason not to start with a single coil RTA and the AEGIS does look great. However, to the best of my knowledge the AEGIS does not have internal charging, so an external battery charger would be a must instead of a preferable option

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BubiSparks

@Trey  I would not recommend anyone buying from the Vapeshop.... For example, the Vaporesso Revenger can be had at VapeClub for R300 less..... Their pricing is consistently higher than just about any other vendor.

The specials linked by @jpzx12rturbo are in line though - 20%off their usual price - Which tells you that their normal pricing is 20% higher than the norm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas

Hi Bud,

I am also quite new to vaping and made some mistakes myself with my initial purchases.

Seriously considering this device: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/ijoy-captain-pd270

It comes standard with 2x 20700 batteries so it should last quite a while obviously dependent how much and at what settings you vape.

You will need a tank with it. Look at any RTA tank (Youtube reviews on them as well). It can take up to 30mm without overhang. You can use the RTA to then build your own coils at much cheaper than purchasing commercial coils. Maybe consider an RTA like this: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm. Single or dual coil with a 4.5ml capacity.

Hope this helps a bit as I am also still learning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Trey said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've just joined here and need advice. Firstly, apologies for asking a question that has been asked so many times before, but i wanted to make sure I am making a good hardware purchase to start off with.
> 
> I have not officially started vaping yet, in fact I only had my first experience with a friend's kit this weekend and thoroughly enjoyed it. Hoping this is the solution to getting off the stinkies.
> 
> I need a starter kit, but although I am a beginner I want to start off with some good hardware and avoid upgrading very soon. I know that in order to advise me best, you will need to know more about my vaping requirements, but its very difficult to say when I haven't actually started yet. Here's the little bit that I can tell you:
> 
> Would like the battery to last a full day (if possible)
> I would like it to be able to fit in my pocket
> Budget is not tight
> 
> I have a Vape Shop (https://vapeshop.co.za/) near me and would like to make the purchase today and get going immediately, so if there is anything there preferably that you think is a good choice please let me know. Someone on another thread mentioned the Smok V8?
> 
> Thanks is advance


I suggest the following:
VooPoo Drag mod.This is a terrific mod that performs flawlessly, has plenty of power ,has all the functions you'll ever need and then some.Plus it's built like a Sherman tank.Not to mention CHEAPLY PRICED!
I rank this up there with my DNA mods and SX qclass at a fraction of the price.
Tank: The OBS Engine ,any of them.Easy to build and wick w/very good flavor.Once again cheaply priced.
If you don't want to build then the Clieto tank is a flavorful sub ohm tank that offers a build deck for when you are ready to take the building plunge.I just bought a second one for under 20 bucks.
Luck with what ever you decide.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Wimmas said:


> Hi Bud,
> 
> I am also quite new to vaping and made some mistakes myself with my initial purchases.
> 
> Seriously considering this device: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/ijoy-captain-pd270
> 
> It comes standard with 2x 20700 batteries so it should last quite a while obviously dependent how much and at what settings you vape.
> 
> You will need a tank with it. Look at any RTA tank (Youtube reviews on them as well). It can take up to 30mm without overhang. You can use the RTA to then build your own coils at much cheaper than purchasing commercial coils. Maybe consider an RTA like this: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm. Single or dual coil with a 4.5ml capacity.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit as I am also still learning!


According to some you tube reviews its rather underpowered. Meaning when you set it to 100W you only getting like 70


----------



## ASCIIcat

Kalashnikov said:


> According to some you tube reviews its rather underpowered. Meaning when you set it to 100W you only getting like 70


I am not too sure about reviews like that. I was trying one out in Vapeking the other day and it was pretty awesome. Was considering trying to pick up one this weekend.


----------



## Apollo

Wimmas said:


> Hi Bud,
> 
> I am also quite new to vaping and made some mistakes myself with my initial purchases.
> 
> Seriously considering this device: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/ijoy-captain-pd270
> 
> It comes standard with 2x 20700 batteries so it should last quite a while obviously dependent how much and at what settings you vape.
> 
> You will need a tank with it. Look at any RTA tank (Youtube reviews on them as well). It can take up to 30mm without overhang. You can use the RTA to then build your own coils at much cheaper than purchasing commercial coils. Maybe consider an RTA like this: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm. Single or dual coil with a 4.5ml capacity.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit as I am also still learning!



I agree, I started out on the Kangertech Subox mini about 2.5 years ago, shortly after I bought the DripBox 160, the G-Priv, the Alien, etc. and now I'm on the Captain PD270 with the limitless RDTA. If it was out when I first started out my vaping needs would have been fulfilled in one swoop. The RDTA is a breeze to build and quite pleasurable to vape on and the Captain has a ton of punch and a load of useful settings and features like TCR, Temp Control, etc.

Not even to mention the RTA's, RDA's and normal sub-ohm tanks I've gone through. I am constantly working to get a good balance between flavor and cloud production, I feel that I have satisfied that need with the Limitless RDTA it's just a case of getting my builds perfected.

For the right setup, money shouldn't be a deciding factor, but more often than not, it should. As long as there are vapers, there will always be something "new" and "better" out there and it will become an endless pit of cash

so my daily drivers at this point: the Captain with the RDTA and the AL85 with the baby beast for the office

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

It seems like a lot of advice is geared towards what everyone owns. I think when giving advice look at giving people recommendations based on what you would want to purchase next not what you already have. gear gets outdated very fast so i think it would be best to advise someone based on the newer gear that is out based on reviews of course. Just my 2c


----------



## Mando

Hi. First and foremost stay away from starter kits. I think they are reserved for the elderly lol. Kidding. If you want to spend your cash wisely, buy a decent mod straight off the bat. By decent I mean a device from a reputable company. Lost Vape, Asmodus, GeekVape to name a few of the easily accessible. I've had no issues with these companies. Get a mod that allows you to use external batteries, it's more convenient in the long run. Then an RDA, either one of the tried and tested or risk it and try something new. Safest would be one of the recommend RDAs like a Goon or Hadley or Kryten if you can get your hands on them. My reasoning, they are widely supported as they are popular. Which means more options for you. A Troll v2 is also an awesome starter RDA if you don't want to spend upwards of R700 on an RDA. You won't regret going RDA. Tanks are, imo, too much hassle. If you are near to a vapeshop it will be easy for you to get a set of premade coils and have them install it for you. They can last up to 2 months depending on how you take care of them. This is how you start vaping, imo. Not with starter kits that don't allow you freedom of expression. 1 last thing when doing your research, don't get RipTripped. There are many non-sensationalist reviewers out there that provide genuine reviews. Watch all of them... it might save you money. Also you'll know when what you chose (new devices especially) is the right thing for you when it doesn't appear in the classifieds lol. People generally hold on to the goodshit

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Good morning all Fellow Peeps. 

I started my vape journey on a joytech ego aio. It lasted me exactly 2 weeks before i changed to a pico setup. I would really recomend a pico single 18660 as a starter kit for any vaper as it can be ajusted and has room for stock coils(when you start out this is what you use) and then to expand later into the rta and rda(after gogga has really bitten you of vaping) section where you can build and wick your own devices. And best of all is it might just be a device you keep for ever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Trey said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The primary reason for starting is to quit (or at least cut down on) cigs so to answer your questions:
> 1. I will realize this over time, but if I had to guess now I would say I'm leaning toward flavour rather than cloud production.
> 2. Definitely kicking cigs so I would say I'll be quite an active user.
> 3. For now I'll be buying coils, not sure on the process or time involced with DIY coils.
> 
> Does that help you at all advise? I realize that this is tough with my extreme lack of experience and knowledge, I have just seen quite a few people in the forums who purchase a starter kit and then upgrade very soon after and would like to start off right.


@Trey most everything suggested by the members would probably suit your needs.
My only hard and fast opinion is to stick with dual battery mods because you'll have to recharge less and power delivery will naturally be more efficient.
Watch reviews on the gear that interests you,and pick reviews by respected sources like P Bursardo,DSL Labs or Advanced Vapes.These reviewers go the extra mile with charts and figures,but they are far from the only ones out there.
Also check out the internet for buying sites such as Fasttech,3fvape,Gearbest etc as you can find just about every device out there at greatly reduced prices. If you are willing to wait a bit for gear you can save a lot of cash.
This is not to exclude local B+Ms as the service and convenience are obviously superior, but at a premium. I use both and I'm happy with each.Do a bit of research on the products that interest you to get the gear that you'll be satisfied with and know how lucky you are to have the resources offered on this forum,I wish I did when I started on my vape journey.
Most of all use whatever you choose to stop smoking,and finally have fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarshallGTi

Personally i use the baby Trion kit from VK, and have no complaints so far. Obviously not nearly as nice as high-end stuff like a mates voopoo drag, but I'm not willing to drop over a grand on something thats a new hobby, that can wait til i know more what i like/want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

Pico


----------

